# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  ●{ ـأنـآ مـآ أقـدر عَ قـلبي ,, عجزت ألـقـى لـ ‘ وفـآه حـلول !! ( PiCs..ParT )

## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس

.. المـجـموعـه الأولــى  


عـن ( الـئـلوب ) وَ الـلوفز وَ ڪـذآ يعـني  

::

----------


## ليلاس

::

----------


## ليلاس

المـجـموعـه الثـآنـيـه  


الـورد قمـيل ,, قمـيـل الـورد  


::

----------


## ليلاس

::

----------


## ليلاس

... المـجـموعـه الثـآلثـه  

لـ ‘ الشبـآب بس 

::

----------


## ليلاس

::

----------


## ليلاس

( الأطفـآل الصغونين  )
أهـم مجمـوعه ترآ 

::

----------


## ليلاس

::

----------


## ليلاس

... المـجـموعـه الخـآمسـه  
مممم نقول ( مـزيڪـآ ) يعني  

::

----------


## ليلاس

وَ الله مدري وش أسمي هـ ‘ المجموعه 
بس نقول ( الأڪل   ) 

::


  
  
  
  
  


::

----------


## ليلاس

... المـجـموعـه الـسـآبعـه  

هـ ‘ المجموعه صدز مدري وش أسمهآ ,,
مجموعة ( أي شي  ) 
تجـي صح  

::

----------


## ليلاس

بس خلصنا

تعبت كثير و ردودكم بتعطيني الطاقة ,, هههههه

تــــحـــيـــاتي

----------


## المميزة

جوناااان الصور  :nuts: 
يعطيك لعافية غناااتي  :in_love: 
تم اللطش هع

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*واوو .. الصور مره روعهـ

::

يسلمو عللطرح
موفقينـ*

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووووا ع المرور

ما ننحرم من هل التواصل

----------


## كبرياء

ثـآنكس ..}
مـآننحرم ..!

----------


## riyadh99

يعطيكي العاافية أختي الحلوووة

ورمزياات جميلة جدااا

بالتوفيق

----------


## ليلاس

> ثـآنكس ..}
> مـآننحرم ..!

----------


## ليلاس

> يعطيكي العاافية أختي الحلوووة
> 
> ورمزياات جميلة جدااا
> 
> بالتوفيق

----------

